# If you're looking for a nice 8" Chef's knife on the cheap.....



## smokininidaho (Aug 25, 2018)

I just got this today, it's very nice quality and sharp as a razor. Will make brisket and shoulder trimming a breeze compared to my old knife.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/8-inch-Pro...201775?hash=item441f4219af:g:r1AAAOSw3FBbC9G-


----------



## mike243 (Aug 25, 2018)

too wide for me,I love  a filet knife for trimming,hope to 1 day have a great brisket knife but then I would need a great brisket then :)


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 27, 2018)

mike243 said:


> hope to 1 day have a great brisket knife but then I would need a great brisket then :)



That's some funny s*#@, I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## tropics (Aug 28, 2018)

Just ordered 1 
Thanks Richie


----------



## agrasyuk (Aug 28, 2018)

Very good looking knife  . However courtesy of significant other we already have two 8inchers. Both very cheap, but sharpened properly they still cut great. With that 8"chef would not be my choice of knife to trim a brisket. Just my 0.02 worth


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 28, 2018)

That's one heck of a good price! My 8" Chef's knife is probably the most used knife in the kitchen.

For trimming, though, I use a 6" Chef's knife. Just feels more accurate and controllable. 

If I needed an 8" Chef's knife, though, I'd be all over that ebay deal.


----------

